# Garmin Forerunner?



## timmyeatchips (3 Feb 2012)

Is a Garmin Forerunner 110 suitable for use when cycling as well as running? I'm really just interested in the basics, like speed/pace, distance and elevation. Whilst I know a cycle computer would be better suited to the bike, I'm looking for a watch to cover both and my budget is very much at the bottom of Garmin's range.

This is all pretty new to me - does the Garmin have standalone software or is it all online? Can the GPS data be used with 3rd party software? Is it good for tracking multiple sports and recording things long term like total distance, trends in pace etc?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 Feb 2012)

Garmin wrist worn GPS's can be used with third party stuff like SportsTracks or Garmin's own Connect.

The forerunners are fine for recording data on and uploading to said software which you use for tracking totals and trends. 110 won't do pedal cadence, and you can't navigate using maps on a(ny) Forerunner.

I use a 305 on and off the bike for data recording.


----------



## Pottsy (3 Feb 2012)

I have a 110 for running. It just gives you time, pace (min/miles), distance and HR - perfect as a simple watch for running. 

You could use it for cycling and upload to a website to see a map and more detailed information but it isn't really the right tool for the job on the road. 

Why not get their basic cycling computer where you'll get speed (mph), max. speed and all the cycling type info?


----------



## timmyeatchips (3 Feb 2012)

Thanks for the replies.



Pottsy said:


> Why not get their basic cycling computer where you'll get speed (mph), max. speed and all the cycling type info?


Because I'm on a budget and want a device to cover running and cycling - in fact at the moment running is more of a sport/fitness activity whereas cycling is commuting and fun - so I'd be mainly getting it for running, I'd just like to use it on the bike as well.

Does the 110 give elevation? (I know it's not on screen, but when you upload a completed activity to Garmin Connect or whatever do you get the elevation data?)


----------



## Crackle (3 Feb 2012)

The software you download to will most probably provide some elevation data based on on some world elevation data grid maps. It's not super accurate but it will show you a trend. For instance a run I did yesterday started at 40ft and finished at 0ft, even though I stopped and started in the same place. It also shows the height I ascended which is broadly accurate as the profile matches my heartrate quite well but I wouldn't put too much faith in it being 240ft when it says 240ft nor the total ascent data it gives but if I'm looking at it as a relative figure compared to another run, then it's fine.

As an aside, the 110 can be bought with and without a heartrate monitor. If you want to put it on your bike, you'll need something like this, which is what I use with my FR305.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 Feb 2012)

timmyeatchips said:


> Does the 110 give elevation? (I know it's not on screen, but when you upload a completed activity to Garmin Connect or whatever do you get the elevation data?)


yep. wouldn't fly a plane by it though ;-)

nice review here


----------



## timmyeatchips (3 Feb 2012)

Crackle said:


> As an aside, the 110 can be bought with and without a heartrate monitor.


 
Yeah, is there any other advantage of the red version over the basic model other than heart strap connectivity? Because most places seem to charge quite a premium but it doesn't look like it's even supplied with the strap!

Heart rate monitoring is something I can live without, I'd probably just find the chest strap an annoyance (why can't they build it into the wrist strap?!)


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 Feb 2012)

timmyeatchips said:


> Yeah, is there any other advantage of the red version over the basic model other than heart strap connectivity? Because most places seem to charge quite a premium but it doesn't look like it's even supplied with the strap!
> 
> Heart rate monitoring is something I can live without, I'd probably just find the chest strap an annoyance (why can't they build it into the wrist strap?!)


once it is on you don't notice the strap is there, unless you go down the gym and do seated chest rows....

fairly sure the strap comes with the watch.

HR monitoring is a very useful training tool for running and biking.


----------



## Crackle (3 Feb 2012)

I only know what I found on Google: it's listed with and without the monitor strap, don't know if the colour makes any difference. I'd agree with Greg, that the strap isn't really noticed and HR is very useful, well, can be.


----------



## timmyeatchips (4 Feb 2012)

Ah right, think I'd got the wrong end of the stick. I thought the silver unisex one wouldn't work with a chest strap but apparently it does and it's just that the red/pink ones come packaged with it.

Just a bit wary of the sites that are selling the more expensive pack but describe the strap as 'optional'


----------

